# My new male



## ontariobetta (Mar 13, 2006)

I just got this little marble plakat. I really love him, he is sooo cute!

















I also got a black/green lace HM. It was the wrong one I ordered, but its still nice....I guess. I post pics of it later, its fins are all torn from shipping

I got them from http://grandbettacanada.tripod.com/ They have pretty good prices.


----------



## Suzanne (Mar 11, 2006)

he's adorable! congrats


----------



## nightowl1350 (Mar 19, 2006)

Nice! He is already settled in and making a bubble nest from the looks of it


----------



## novice (Mar 14, 2006)

Ashley,

how much were the shipping charges for the betta's, was looking at the site this afternoon


----------



## Ciddian (Mar 15, 2006)

Yes i would love to know too!

I hear grand betta imports for watt and duen ^^


----------



## ontariobetta (Mar 13, 2006)

Shipping was around $30. 

They definatly have a good selection of fish


----------



## Ciddian (Mar 15, 2006)

freekin beautiful fish by the way!!!!  Forgot to mention ~_~! lol


----------



## ontariobetta (Mar 13, 2006)

AH! So far he is a little brat!! He tore up the first female I tried to spawn him with so bad that I had to take her out. Then today he started to spawn with another female and ate the eggs! GRRRR


----------



## Ciddian (Mar 15, 2006)

OOohhh dear.. ~_~! more conditioning time maybe?

I hate egg eaters... lol


----------



## novice (Mar 14, 2006)

*Spawning*

Welcome to my world ! sorrryy about the frustrations, but having the same problemo with my red halfmoons, eatin up the eggs, though i have had the night lamp on, feed him well, so back to waiting again for a week

BTW how long before you put a female to breed again - a week, 2 weeks after the first spawn. and how many times can one keep breeding a female ?

I am expecting a pair of Melanos H/Moon from a friend the next week, and maybe a red dragon Pair -

Where can i get some female, crown tails around toronto ?


----------



## novice (Mar 14, 2006)

They definatly have a good selection of fish[/QUOTE]

But the good ones sold out - the mustard gas is a beauty


----------



## Ciddian (Mar 15, 2006)

Novice... You should check out the Petsmart at Laird and eglington somtime. They carry females a lot now and i picked up a stunning DT along with two crowns 

Unfortunatly you dont know what the genes will throw.. But thats somthing i enjoy ^^


----------



## novice (Mar 14, 2006)

*Betta*

Thanks Ciddian will check petsmart - been a while since i have gone there, maybe this weekend aquapets did have some nice CT males - but no females, the lady says no one buys the females - hence they rarely carry them - I was also told to check out Pet Time at lawrence sq mall ? they do have H/Moons & CTs. So lets hope i get some nice females.

I am waiting to set up my red h/moons this weekend hopefully.

Rickyboys


----------



## ontariobetta (Mar 13, 2006)

You should wait at least 2 weeks, I like to wait 3. Gives them time to fatten up. 

I LOVE the dragons! I had a male a few months ago, but couldn't get him to spawn


----------



## ranmasatome (Mar 14, 2006)

mustard gas... thats what my mom says i give out after a thanksgiving dinner.. 
Diners beware..hhahaha..
On topic.. this makes me feel like going back to the regular betta...instead of all those wild strains.


----------



## novice (Mar 14, 2006)

Ciddian,

Checked out petsmart at eglington - plenty of females - but the associate said they were vieltails and no CT females available - also - the fins were clamped as well as the associate was marking a lot of the betta with a fin rot sticker - so i decided not to pick up any.

Will keep checking though - maybe aquapets or lucky's this weekend.


----------



## Ciddian (Mar 15, 2006)

Awee I am sorry novice...

What colours are you looking for? I frequent that PS so i can grab any if i see them. 

That goes for anyone of course.. LOL


----------



## novice (Mar 14, 2006)

Prefer a female cambodian or a red - crowntail or h/moon, would love to have yellows but rarely find any at a pet store - mostly blues and the females are mostly vieltails - hence hesitate to pick them.


----------

